

7.0 Magnitude Earthquake Strikes Off the Coast of Honshu, Japan - inshane
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0004sg6.php#details

======
davidedicillo
A is the Fukushima Nuclear Plant

B is the center of the earthquake

[http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=37%C2%B0+25%E2%80%B2+22.7%...](http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=37%C2%B0+25%E2%80%B2+22.7%E2%80%B3+N,+141%C2%B0+1%E2%80%B2+58.5%E2%80%B3+E+&daddr=38.04+143.287&hl=e&ie=UTF8&sll=38.04,143.287&sspn=0.0121,0.020063&mra=ls&t=h&z=9)

